# PeachDS Review



## gbatempnoob (May 19, 2015)

hello,

just wanted to share my thoughts on peachds. i ordered a sky3ds from them on friday and arrived on monday. the person i dealt with was very responsive to my emails and was incredibly courteous so i felt pretty impressed with the customer service.

the sky3ds was packaged nicely in a bubble-wrap envelope and the unit was not damaged at all during transit. with the fast shipping, fast response to my emails, and immediate tracking number, i will highly recommend anyone who wants to purchase from a US seller.

peachds is legit. 10/10~


----------



## Jaggent360 (May 21, 2015)

gotta try it out. But cmon, be online without sky


----------



## MoseIlla (May 22, 2015)

I put in an order on Wednesday. I'm looking at a Saturday delivery. (I know this is my first post and that makes me untrustworthy, but I thought I'd offer up my 2 cents.)


----------



## Jaggent360 (May 22, 2015)

Ya know. Ya can be trusted even in the 1st post. Ya don't need to be like DinohScene


----------



## migles (May 22, 2015)

Jaggent360 said:


> Ya know. Ya can be trusted even in the 1st post. Ya don't need to be like DinohScene


what about migles?


----------



## Jaggent360 (May 22, 2015)

migles said:


> what about migles?


*lenny face*


----------



## Jaggent360 (May 23, 2015)

migles said:


> what about migles?


 
I only now realised that Migles himself posted this.
The Mudkips is wrong with me?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 23, 2015)

Glad it all worked out people in the US should drop nds-card and just use peachds


----------



## migles (May 23, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Glad it all worked out people in the US should drop nds-card and just use peachds


but they only sell sky3ds gateway and a r4 card i will never reccomend because the shit on the website

if peachds sold ez flashcarts and r4 from r4ids.cn. i would sure give it a look


----------



## Fishaman P (May 23, 2015)

At first I thought someone released a new DS flashcart


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 23, 2015)

migles said:


> but they only sell sky3ds gateway and a r4 card i will never reccomend because the shit on the website
> 
> if peachds sold ez flashcarts and r4 from r4ids.cn. i would sure give it a look


 
Shoot them a message they can probably work something out if you ask nicely


----------



## Jaggent360 (May 23, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Shoot them a message they can probably work something out if you ask nicely



Quick fix: nicely, gently, politely. 
Plan B: just be rude.


----------



## MoseIlla (May 26, 2015)

I received my package today after a bit of holiday delay. So far so good on the installation, can provide package opening photos on request (I'd have to edit out some info). Everything seems legit, the official update package installed to the card, so I'm guessing it's not a clone. The price was right, payment was easy, if a bit sketchy due to the nature of the certain payment processor's policies. So far I'm pleased.


----------



## Dracari (May 27, 2015)

i decided to hit them up as the R4iSDHC was cheap enough (i wanted for awhile to get a DS-Mode card that ran on 9.XX 3DS FW to replace and retire my DSi and AK2i) the option of adding a 16GB microSD was nice enough though i didnt exactly need it as the 4GB one in my AK2i was good enough for the games i have on it including the collection of emu's that run as-is.

After payment as i rushed it not wanting netflix to to take a chance and hit my paypal (as i was paying netflix via my PayPal Debit Card.) while i was ordering, i didn't realize paypal atfirst defaulted once again to my old address (despite that after numerous times i've removed that address and set my current one as the only one.) I panic'd a lil and contacted the one behind orders via forum + the help contact email, i received a quick response and they easily corrected the shipping address.

a bit of delay on shipping wasn't bad but considering i'm used to the usual 4 to 5 business day wait on anything from Cali to Michigan, Shipping's rather fast compared to most resellers.


----------



## Jaggent360 (May 28, 2015)

A quick question. Which DS flashcard works on 3Ds? Firmware required: latest. The old ones are old af


----------



## MoseIlla (May 28, 2015)

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Flashcart_Comparison_Chart

According to that list, R4i Gold and SuperCard DSTWO. I believe the blue cart from the Gateway 3DS package should also play DS games on 3DS for any version.


----------



## Dracari (May 31, 2015)

well just had a bit of bad luck, w/ the card ruined by rain as the bubbler envelope they sent it in was opened along delivery,  the one in charge/ the customer help Email @ PeachDS prettymuch told me all sales are final (to be precise i was told nothing can be done outside buying a new card from them, so while its not thier fault or mine they could of come half way and refunded half the price.  guess come monday i'll contact paypal support and see what could be done in getting a refund.)

if you want to take a chance yea they're fast it came USPS First-class and they were responsive when a wrong address was given by paypal. so theres that, but if you get a bumm cart/bad MicroSD/stolen or damaged due to weather/Mail delivery faults. seems like your SOL. i'd still if i want a Sky3DS go w/ them but seems like your better off elsewhere for a DS-Mode cart.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 31, 2015)

Dracari said:


> well just had a bit of bad luck, w/ the card ruined by rain as the bubbler envelope they sent it in was opened along delivery,  the one in charge/ the customer help Email @ PeachDS prettymuch told me all sales are final (to be precise i was told nothing can be done outside buying a new card from them, so while its not thier fault or mine they could of come half way and refunded half the price.  guess come monday i'll contact paypal support and see what could be done in getting a refund.)
> 
> if you want to take a chance yea they're fast it came USPS First-class and they were responsive when a wrong address was given by paypal. so theres that, but if you get a bumm cart/bad MicroSD/stolen or damaged due to weather/Mail delivery faults. seems like your SOL. i'd still if i want a Sky3DS go w/ them but seems like your better off elsewhere for a DS-Mode cart.


File a report with the police and USPS if someone tampered with your mail.


----------



## Dracari (May 31, 2015)

edit: the shipping enevelope matter's being resolved however out of this while at PeachDS they did refuse a replacement card or a refund i had to take it to Paypal.  the refund got issued befor i went to bed and in the time between then and now, they demanded half of it back for the microSD, then accused me of stealing because i didnt respond ASAP. so now i wouldn't recommend PeachDS at all.


----------



## KoolKidsKlub (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow I'm surprised they're taking it further. The selling of flashcarts is against Paypal's terms of use. If Paypal finds out PeachDS is using Paypal to conduct payments for flash carts I'm pretty sure they're screwed.
On a side note, I ordered a flashcart from them on either the 26th or 27th. Payment went through fine and all. They shipped it on I believe the 28th. Haven't received it yet and the last time it was scanned was the 29th. Getting kinda worried but I'm sure it'll be fine. I think it's weird that there's no eta on the delivery. I'm in Texas and it's being shipped from California, so I guess it just takes a while. Sucks since I was expecting it sooner and it was actually ordered because I didn't feel like waiting for my Gateway to come in from Cyprus via playmods.co.uk. Not PeachDS's fault, though. They shipped it but it's just USPS not updating the tracking which makes me paranoid/nervous haha


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 2, 2015)

KoolKidsKlub said:


> Wow I'm surprised they're taking it further. The selling of flashcarts is against Paypal's terms of use. If Paypal finds out PeachDS is using Paypal to conduct payments for flash carts I'm pretty sure they're screwed.
> On a side note, I ordered a flashcart from them on either the 26th or 27th. Payment went through fine and all. They shipped it on I believe the 28th. Haven't received it yet and the last time it was scanned was the 29th. Getting kinda worried but I'm sure it'll be fine. I think it's weird that there's no eta on the delivery. I'm in Texas and it's being shipped from California, so I guess it just takes a while. Sucks since I was expecting it sooner and it was actually ordered because I didn't feel like waiting for my Gateway to come in from Cyprus via playmods.co.uk. Not PeachDS's fault, though. They shipped it but it's just USPS not updating the tracking which makes me paranoid/nervous haha


Did you really complain to paypal? why? now paypal knows peachds is dealing flashcarts -__-


----------



## KoolKidsKlub (Jun 2, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Did you really complain to paypal? why? now paypal knows peachds is dealing flashcarts -__-


_I _didn't but the other dude did.


----------



## Dracari (Jun 2, 2015)

KoolKidsKlub said:


> Wow I'm surprised they're taking it further. The selling of flashcarts is against Paypal's terms of use. If Paypal finds out PeachDS is using Paypal to conduct payments for flash carts I'm pretty sure they're screwed.
> On a side note, I ordered a flashcart from them on either the 26th or 27th. Payment went through fine and all. They shipped it on I believe the 28th. Haven't received it yet and the last time it was scanned was the 29th. Getting kinda worried but I'm sure it'll be fine. I think it's weird that there's no eta on the delivery. I'm in Texas and it's being shipped from California, so I guess it just takes a while. Sucks since I was expecting it sooner and it was actually ordered because I didn't feel like waiting for my Gateway to come in from Cyprus via playmods.co.uk. Not PeachDS's fault, though. They shipped it but it's just USPS not updating the tracking which makes me paranoid/nervous haha



that was the one thing i give them credit they did ship fast you should have it by wensday , possibly thursday at the latest.

as for my report to paypal i had that decency of Keeping my craw shut what WAS sold. not one thing was mentioned about flashcards.  i wanted my refund but not screw everyone over (i'm not that crass )


----------



## console (Jun 6, 2015)

I did email to admin in email from peachds about 3 times right now. PeachDS admin never answer to my messages. PeachDS admin ignore my emails. I did not know why. I feel peachds is terrible tech support to me.

I had to go other different store online and ask all admin for questions about websites are safe or not safe to buy. I had Visa Debit card. It hard for me to find right place where to buy flash card from trust online store.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 6, 2015)

console said:


> I did email to admin in email from peachds about 3 times right now. PeachDS admin never answer to my messages. PeachDS admin ignore my emails. I did not know why. I feel peachds is terrible tech support to me.
> 
> I had to go other different store online and ask all admin for questions about websites are safe or not safe to buy. I had Visa Debit card. It hard for me to find right place where to buy flash card from trust online store.


Dude its 4am lol


----------



## console (Jun 6, 2015)

I did email to admin in April 2015 with different times and I never get email from admin. I'm serious.

Same with wcrepairs about 3 times in April, admin ignore my emails. Terrible tech support.

Also I email to playmods in uk, and admin never answer to me. 


I know peachds, wcrepairs and playmods are terrible tech support! Not recommend them.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 6, 2015)

console said:


> I did email to admin in April 2015 with different times and I never get email from admin. I'm serious.
> 
> Same with wcrepairs about 3 times in April, admin ignore my emails. Terrible tech support.
> 
> ...


I would check your spam folder I can message them at 10 am today and get a response in like an hour tops, are you using a burner email?
Also this is there contact address https://www.peachds.com/about/


----------



## console (Jun 6, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> I would check your spam folder I can message them at 10 am today and get a response in like an hour tops, are you using a burner email?
> Also this is there contact address https://www.peachds.com/about/



I use my AOL email. Have setting on default is medium, I never change setting in email when I made my email address.

**********************

*Spam Filter*
Recommended setting is medium

Off 
Advanced Spam Filters are off. Messages suspected as Spam will still be delivered to your Inbox.

Low 
Only obvious Spam messages will be identified and delivered to the Spam folder.
Some Spam messages may be delivered to your Inbox.

[*]Medium 
Almost all Spam will be identified and delivered to your Spam folder.
Check your Spam folder every few days to make sure wanted email was not accidentally delivered there.

High 
Virtually all Spam will be identified and delivered to your Spam Folder.
This high level of filtering may inadvertently send wanted messages to your Spam folder. Check your Spam folder regularly.

**********************

I did email to modchipcentral and got messages from admin. Admin told me that modchipcentral is safe to buy flash cards.

I saw some people said modchipcentral is bad. I shocked to see some people messages said when USPS passed at security and steal by agents and charge someone who bought flash card for fees like in trouble. I did not know why. I don't see anyone have no problems if order flashcard with Fedex (2 days) is fastest than USPS to ship.

But I scared to try to order Gateway 3DS flashcart and maybe get me in trouble. I not sure if Fedex skip shipped items in security by agents for check up.


I hope modchipcentral is safe. If anyone have serious news about modchipcentral and must inform to me!


----------



## scottsan (Jun 16, 2015)

KoolKidsKlub said:


> Wow I'm surprised they're taking it further. The selling of flashcarts is against Paypal's terms of use. If Paypal finds out PeachDS is using Paypal to conduct payments for flash carts I'm pretty sure they're screwed.
> On a side note, I ordered a flashcart from them on either the 26th or 27th. Payment went through fine and all. They shipped it on I believe the 28th. Haven't received it yet and the last time it was scanned was the 29th. Getting kinda worried but I'm sure it'll be fine. I think it's weird that there's no eta on the delivery. I'm in Texas and it's being shipped from California, so I guess it just takes a while. Sucks since I was expecting it sooner and it was actually ordered because I didn't feel like waiting for my Gateway to come in from Cyprus via playmods.co.uk. Not PeachDS's fault, though. They shipped it but it's just USPS not updating the tracking which makes me paranoid/nervous haha



I think Dracari needs to be fair about his post.

I contacted PeachDS about this issue and what happened.

1. PeachDS mailed the items as promised.
2. Item was delivered
3. Rain damaged the product

PeachDS gave a full refund and Dracari kept the "damaged" items.
I think the issue was dealt properly.  I also asked them why they accused Dracari of theft and it's because Dracari never returned the items.  Even as of today.

It's unfortunate what happened, but I think Dracari has to be fair with his post.


----------

